

Why good developers don't need a resume - hhm
http://hedgehoglab.com/about/blog/2008/03/17/why-good-developers-dont-need-resume/

======
systems
why doesn't google hire Linus Torvalds, with Linux and Git in his resume, I
wonder why Linus never got highjacked by one the bigger IT firms, Oracle,
Apple, IBM, Vodafone, Nokia etc ...

Is Linus now considered to be priceless, is he that good you can't put a price
on him! I dunno ... I just wonder

I personally consider Ken Thompson to be the best programmer ever, even better
than Donald Knuth (as a programmer), but both of them are old, and we know Don
is busy writing books so I am less surprised to know they are not working on
something big

Thought I would sure love to see a general purpose programming language
written, created and designed by Don Knuth.

------
hugh
I have to say that as a way of getting attention for his $3000-a-month
internships, Seth Godin's trollish "I know this is controversial, but..." blog
post challenging the desirability of every person who's ever written a resume
and every employer who's ever read one has really worked.

That Seth Godin fellow must be some kind of marketing genius! He should write
a book.

------
ideas101
because developers are like the brain of the IT DNA - so a good developer can
just shine by showing the portfolio of his/her skills and projects.

